# Galveston surf fishing September



## Attkisson (Aug 3, 2013)

This will be my first time to fish the surf in mid September just curious how close the sharks and reds run to the beach. Will I do better yaking baits past the third bar or do they run closer.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Depends on where you are, and what size/ type sharks you seek. 2 Octobers ago Big Zee and I laid into an 8 foot bull shark on 1/2 a big bluefish I swam out past the third bar at 8 Mile Beach (it was a calm day, little current). I have hooked a 5 1/2 foot black tip and 6 foot bull in the third gut at 8 Mile so far this summer, both on chunks of mullet I had put out for gafftop or drum. This was all day fishing, they may come closer in at night, I don't know. In the fall, the reds are in the second and third gut regularly.


----------



## Attkisson (Aug 3, 2013)

I will be fishing about a mile from SLP. Looking for big bull reds and big black tips


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

The second half of September is my favorite time of year to surf fish with big rods. I have caught lots of bull reds, big rays, jackfish and blacktip and bull sharks on cast baits. However, I usually yak out a few just to cover multiple distances.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

Middle of sept. should be awsome I wouldn't bet that the cool front that usually hits 1st of dove season is a week late! Hell it might be a week early! Cancel my prediction folks. lol


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Just put a whole live mullet in the first or second gut you will catchem there.Weather permitting.I mostly did it at night.


----------



## Attkisson (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the input. Weather is a big concern for me. I plan on yaking baits out but my concern it wind and size of swells making it impossible to get past the third bar. What is the bait usually like in the surf mid September?


----------



## Cylinder (Oct 8, 2006)

September is a great time to fish in general but especially in the surf. Larger sharks can be caught in any gut. Just try not to have your bait land on a sandbar. If it is too rough to yak, cast or swim your bait. It needs to be in 5' or deeper. Seaweed continues to be a problem off and on. That is your biggest concern. Mullet raft up in September. Yak out and troll a silver spoon with a light wire leader and hold on. Good Luck, Roger.


----------



## Attkisson (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice I will be fishing with my penn squall LD60's they r spooled with 500 yards of 80 lb braid and about 250 of 80 mono top shot how big a shark do y'all think it will handle


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

You can catch a sharks up to 9 feet on that setup if conditions are right. A huge 8'3" lemon was just caught yesterday on a casted bait. It will depend on how much line you have left, how deep the water is, what species the fish is, etc.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

In the Galveston surf most of your bull reds and sharks are going to come from baits placed on the far edge of the third bar. Bait placement is key, you don't want to be on top of the bar or in the middle of the gut.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Y'all be careful letting them go


----------



## Attkisson (Aug 3, 2013)

Lone-Star said:


> In the Galveston surf most of your bull reds and sharks are going to come from baits placed on the far edge of the third bar. Bait placement is key, you don't want to be on top of the bar or in the middle of the gut.


Yea I have been told that but also been told in the evenings and early am there are a lot of big fish in the 2nd gut also I plan to primarily keep my big rods 250- 300 yards out maybe further be pending on the bite


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Attkisson said:


> Yea I have been told that but also been told in the evenings and early am there are a lot of big fish in the 2nd gut also I plan to primarily keep my big rods 250- 300 yards out maybe further be pending on the bite


Yes thats true on high tide and at night there will be some fish in the second gut, but still going to get the most hookups on the third bar. From my experience the bigger sharks on the upper coast are much less likely to come inside the third bar unlike down south where you might see a 12 foot tiger cruising the wade gut.


----------

